# legacy plc



## Stardrill (Mar 8, 2008)

Is anyone still using AB PLC 2 or PLC 3, or the old AB"1774" black box PLC?


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

Stardrill said:


> Is anyone still using AB PLC 2 or PLC 3, or the old AB"1774" black box PLC?


We don't have any PLC 2, 3, or 1774s but we still have the AI ICOM software for PLC 3. (We don't use it though). We used to use A.I. (Advanced Interface which is Dos Based for PLC 5s but then converted to rslogix 5)

personally I have never had experience working with 2s, 3s, or 1774 "black box". And by the way didnt you have to upload the program serially to a tapedeck, then download the tapedeck to the computer then you can view the program on the icom software? I have seen a recorder and tapes with plc2 programs on them but I was very young at the time.

And the PLC2 I have seen the mini PLC2 version of it at work in a pile of junk but never hook it up and messed with it.

What is your experience with them?


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Stardrill said:


> Is anyone still using AB PLC 2 or PLC 3, or the old AB"1774" black box PLC?


Just the PLC 5, SLC family and ControlLogix.


----------



## Stardrill (Mar 8, 2008)

p_logix said:


> We don't have any PLC 2, 3, or 1774s but we still have the AI ICOM software for PLC 3. (We don't use it though). We used to use A.I. (Advanced Interface which is Dos Based for PLC 5s but then converted to rslogix 5)
> 
> personally I have never had experience working with 2s, 3s, or 1774 "black box". And by the way didnt you have to upload the program serially to a tapedeck, then download the tapedeck to the computer then you can view the program on the icom software? I have seen a recorder and tapes with plc2 programs on them but I was very young at the time.
> 
> ...


You are right the ab plcs used a cassette recorder and then a cartridge recorder for uploading and downloading programs.
Things got a lot easier when they introduced the data hiway 
and we could use a pc to upload, download and edit the program.
I started using the PLC 2 in the early 1980s, did a lot of work with the 
PLC 3, and then the PLC 5 in the early 1990s.

I've out of it for quite a while now, 
what are some of the most commonly used plcs today?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I used to work on a plating line that ran off a PLC 1. The console was the size of a large suitcase, and weighed probably 50 pounds. Green screen monitor. It actually wasn't too bad to work on. We could repair the I/O cards pretty easily on the bench due to their large size.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I used to work on a plating line that ran off a PLC 1. The console was the size of a large suitcase, and weighed probably 50 pounds. Green screen monitor. It actually wasn't too bad to work on. We could repair the I/O cards pretty easily on the bench due to their large size.


 
What the hell a PLC 1?

Never seen one, that thing must be ugly and huge!!!!!!!!!!!




> Posted by *Stardrill*  I've out of it for quite a while now,
> what are some of the most commonly used plcs today?


We use PLC5/40E, 80E and ControlLogix


----------



## Stardrill (Mar 8, 2008)

p_logix said:


> What the hell a PLC 1?
> 
> Never seen one, that thing must be ugly and huge!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Don't know if it was ever called a "PLC 1".

One of the AB instructors told me that AB bought the plc business from a company called "Bunker Ramo"


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

p_logix said:


> What the hell a PLC 1?
> 
> Never seen one, that thing must be ugly and huge!!!!!!!!!!!


Only one I've ever seen, and expect to ever see. Huge black modules. Programmer was beige color.


----------



## Watts_Up (Apr 16, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> Only one I've ever seen, and expect to ever see. Huge black modules. Programmer was beige color.


That sounds like an Allen Bradley Microtrol PLC4. It was a black module with beige trim that looked like a heat sink, about 12" x 12" and had 20 inputs and 15 outputs. It had no software that allowed PC connection and required a large "handheld" programmer.

It was pretty sophisticated for an all-in-one unit, having a nice sequencer and allowed communication with other PLC4s.


----------

